# quickbooks



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

In Quickbooks. does "Supplies" include lets say, Ink, tape, screens etc. and t-shirts?


----------



## Skiddem (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I do. I don't know if I'm right, but that is what I do.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone here use the QuickBooks POS software, that could offer some info about it. 

Carolyn


----------



## cjoler (Aug 22, 2007)

I expense tapes, solvents, cleaners, emulsion, etc. - pretty much anything that isn't on the actual printed garment.

Since inks are part of the finished product, I put them in inventory and adjust them when taking physical inventory. Same with garments (although they 98% self adjust through invoicing).

For screens, I put them in an asset account (equipment), but the tax laws currently will (probably) let you move them at the end of the year into an expense account (done through journal entries). The particulars of that law deal with stimulating business growth by letting businesses write off all new equipment investment up front (to a certain amount) instead of depreciating over many years.

The particulars are here:
Section 179 Tax Deductions for 2009 | Section179.org

Good luck!


----------

